# We got new bunnies!!!



## buzymom13 (Jul 23, 2010)

The kids are excited and so am I a bit.  We picked up sugar n spice at the feed store.  We had already built the hutch and gotten all the equipment for feeding, etc.  I'm not sure what kind they are besides  ADORABLE...(is that a breed?)  







    They are named "sugar and spice"... (lighter one is sugar)


----------



## glenolam (Jul 23, 2010)

They are very cute!  Do you know the sexes?


----------



## buzymom13 (Jul 23, 2010)

No they were all together in one big stall...


   What do we look for to tell ?  We're NEW to bunnies...they are about  8 wks old.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 23, 2010)

This is a great tutorial on how to check the sex.  It's what I used when I was figuring out what my kits were a few years ago.

If you have a boy and he's 8 weeks, you may be able to see the testicles as they start to appear at 8-12 weeks old.  If they're younger, the tutorial is the best way to go.

Don't be afraid of turning them upside down, either (some say that can kill the bunny) - use caution and don't keep them in that position for long, but I got decent enough where the bunnies were in a transe for less than a minute and allowed me to thoroughly check the sex.

If you end up with 1 of each sex, get one of them fixed ASAP....I didn't and that's how I got to know what I had! 

ETA - sometimes the feed stores only accept one type of breed and sometimes they take whatever they can get, so try calling the feed store too.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 23, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Don't be afraid of turning them upside down, either (some say that can kill the bunny)


In 20+ years of breeding rabbits, this is the first time I have ever heard this.  I have never had any problem with turning rabbits over. In fact, holding them on their backs is a great way to calm down an over exited rabbit (some people call it "trancing").

My impression is that Sugar and Spice are pretty, broken patterned mixed breed rabbits. They do look adorable, congratulations!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 23, 2010)

I, too, had never heard of such a thing in my experience (probably a total of 8 yrs experience) but when I explained to a few locals how I did it they almost blew a gasket.  Never had a problem doing it that way and would continue to do it that way until it's proven differently.


----------

